# Timecode mit Traktor Pro und Hercules Mk2



## thelighter2 (20. Mai 2010)

Hey Forum,
Zurzeit lege ich mit Virtual Dj auf,als Soundkarte benutze ich die Herkules Mk 2 und steuere das komplette System mit 2 Timecodevinyls von Serato.
Als ich aber letztens Traktor ausprobieren durfte war ich überrascht was Virtual Dj für ein Sc****** Programm ist gegnüber Traktor.
Nun wollte ich Fragen ob es möglich ist das ich einfach Traktor Installiere und ich loslegen kann, ohne mir spezielle Soundkarten oder Vinyls zu kaufen.

Thx im voraus Alex


----------

